# nutrients in substrates



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I was thinking in making a substrate more rich in nutrients, the mineralized soil- clay substrate have a good nutrient level with minimal nutrient leech but I want something more powerful, im thinking in using ferts, but normal ferts don do a lot to the plants, the dry fertilizer is more potent, but I dont know if I use dry ferts to mix with substrate, the ferts retains its properties? It becomes bio-avalilable or non bio-avaliable? what other ferts I can use. I was thinking to use river mud, clay, mineralized soil and peatmoss mix. I want a substrate rich in nutrients like ADA aquasoil. Im thinking in mix ferts with clay and let it dry.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Mixing in dry ferts to the soil would make it hard to know how much is being released at any given time. If you want more potent, use the mineralized soil, let it run it's course for a coupe months, and then start dosing ppm or EI (starting with 1/4 of the recommendation, and work your way up) . 

But just be aware, more of a good thing is not always better. You could be inviting some serious water quality issues/algae issues to your daily routine.

-Dave


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

ok, and just I was thinking to use root tabs for plants I saw it in home depot. Are like a inch or two of large. I can mix it with the clay? The clay is acid and it only brings ph acid to water and iron, not have any other nutrients. I wonder if the clay absorb the fertilizer nutrients. I only can say that the clay is good preventing nutrients of soil leech in the water.


----------

